# Aristo Sham at Leeds Town Hall



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

A wonderful performance given by almost twenty year old Aristo Sham at a concert given by the English Chamber Orchestra at the Leeds Town Hall recently, conducted by Garry Walker.

Born in Hong Kong, he started playing the piano at aged three and when he was six, he joined the Hong Kong Academy for Performing Arts under Professor Eleanor Wong.

He performed Beethovens 5th piano Concerto ( The Emperor) and gave a very strong introduction which gave an indication of how he performs on the piano. Throughout his performance, it showed through the expressions that he was living the music.

Looking forward to some more of Aristo Shams performances in the future.


----------

